# Front panel (in a bra)



## Gabita

Hola:

Estoy tratando de encontrar el equivalente en español para _front panel_ en un corpiño (sostén, brasier, como quieran llamarlo). La descripción dice: Front panel – the panel on the front of the garment. It could be a bodybriefer, a cami, a brief, a panty. Any undergarment which a specific material is used on the front panel. Lo único que se me ocurre es *forro interno*. Maidenform usa la palabra forro y creo que se refiere a esta parte del corpiño pero no estoy segura si forro y front panel son exactamente la misma cosa.

¿Alguien que me pueda ayudar?, ¿alguna idea?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## chileno

Para mí "front panel" = "parte de adelante"


----------



## Vampiro

También llamada "copa".
Jé, de las cosas que me hacen hablar...
_


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> También llamada "copa".
> Jé, de las cosas que me hacen hablar...
> _



Tienes toda la razón. Aunque la copa es todo la "copa" por dentro y por fuera.


----------



## robjh22

> También llamada "copa".
> Jé, de las cosas que me hacen hablar...



Y hablas muy pero _muy_ bien al respecto, Vamp. Si quieres elaborar tu punto, te ...

sostendré.


----------



## chileno

robjh22 said:


> Y hablas muy pero _muy_ bien al respecto, Vamp. Si quieres elaborar tu punto, te ...
> 
> sostendré.



Ah! El sostén perfecto.


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> Ah! El sostén perfecto.


Mmmmm... más o menos talla 36, copa C
De todo mi gusto.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

The front panel is for tummy support/control. It's not normally a feature of a bra because bras don't extend to the waist.


----------



## robjh22

> The front panel is for tummy support/control.



Control? You mean to prevent excess abdominal poundage from sloshing over the waistline, unrestrained like? 

Aunque es un imagen muy desagradable, agradezco su aporte, k-in-sc.


----------



## k-in-sc

robjh22 said:


> Control? You mean to prevent excess abdominal poundage from sloshing over the waistline, unrestrained like?
> 
> Aunque es un imagen muy desagradable, agradezco su aporte, k-in-sc.


Oh, usted now, is it? Did I piss you off somehow? 
And no, it's for flatness in front. The dunlap thing is more of a guys' problem.


----------



## pops91710

k-in-sc said:


> Oh, usted now, is it? Did I piss you off somehow?
> And no, it's for flatness in front. The dunlap thing is more of a guys' problem.



OUCH! That's hitting above the belt line!


----------



## k-in-sc

Panty faja clásico con apariencia de brasilera
Control suave de abdomen medio, bajo y piernas
*Panel delantero* que ofrece mayor control en el abdomen
Cubrimiento total de la cola
http://www.leonisa.com/sp/productos/panty-faja-de-control-suave/012769/

Yeah, that's how you guys can keep wearing the same size pants you did in high school. They just keep getting lower every year ...


----------



## robjh22

> Yeah, that's how you guys can keep wearing the same size pants you did in high school. They just keep getting lower every year ...



Well, I have to admit that I lower my pants a little more each year, partly to show more of my rock hard abs, but mainly because it enhances my linguistic skills. 

"The rock," they call me. 

I am changing my username to "rockjh22." 

I wish you all would stay on topic.


----------



## k-in-sc

Rock, I won't even ask how lowering your pants enhances your linguistic skills ...


----------

